
Twitter Cofounder Evan Williams Reported To Have Sold Twitter Stake Early - adventured
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2013/10/03/twitter-cofounder-ev-williams-reported-to-have-sold-twitter-stake-early-which-may-cost-him-billionaire-status/
======
jburwell
I am sorry, but this article is inane. At the time he cashed out, there were
no guarantees regarding the size of the eventual liquidity event. He cashed
out a portion of his stake for an assured $340 million which is more than
enough to live comfortably for the rest of his life (and likely a few
succeeding generations). Why does it matter that he might not have missed an
"opportunity" to be a billionaire? I guess the author has never heard the
phrase, "A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush."

~~~
nashequilibrium
It's amazing how Forbes has fallen in the last 10yrs. It used to be the go to
magazine along with fortune but Forbes now looks like a collection of amateur
blog posts with sensationalist headlines to get clicks.

~~~
theklub
Absolutely, they love their lists that make you click through 10+ pages
reloading ads every time.

------
dzlobin
2 hours later they printed another story correcting this nonsense, instead of
pulling this article as a whole.

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2013/10/03/twitter-
cofou...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/ryanmac/2013/10/03/twitter-cofounder-
evan-williams-a-billionaire-after-12-stake-in-company-is-revealed/)

~~~
smackfu
There really is no "they", forbes.com is just a platform for bloggers
nowadays.

